# lost paddle on shoshone



## carnuba (Jul 22, 2008)

anyone?


----------



## carnuba (Jul 22, 2008)

bump


----------



## carnuba (Jul 22, 2008)

bump it up


----------



## carnuba (Jul 22, 2008)

any luck?


----------



## Sherpa9543 (Jul 22, 2014)

I have also lost gear on the Shoshone section. I've heard through the grapevine that some of the photographers that work for the commercial companies find and KEEP these items as they are "river treasure" regardless of gear having names/numbers on it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

If its true, contact whitewater rafting. They do their own photos, the other outfitters hire out.
Bluesky did return a paddle I lost, so Im thinking the photogs keeping them is a little far fetched


----------



## Sherpa9543 (Jul 22, 2014)

Yeah your right. Sorry for being THAT guy. I shouldn't be perpetuating the rumor mill, especially on social media. Sorry for any hurt feelings.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

